# Which ADA co2 diffuser should I buy?



## nova (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Guys,

These are the only ones I can get in my country. Could someone help me choose?

http://www.aquaspotworld.in/index.p...e=product&action=&group_id=114&bestbuy=&apha=

http://www.aquaspotworld.in/index.p...e=product&action=&group_id=114&bestbuy=&apha=

http://www.aquaspotworld.in/index.p...e=product&action=&group_id=114&bestbuy=&apha=

http://www.aquaspotworld.in/index.p...e=product&action=&group_id=114&bestbuy=&apha=

http://www.aquaspotworld.in/index.p...e=product&action=&group_id=114&bestbuy=&apha=

Thanks


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

None of those are ADA brand diffusors. If you really want ADA brand you'll need to keep shopping. I'm sure those will get the job done just without the flashy name printed across it. Which diffusor to buy depends largely on the size of your tank.


----------



## nova (Sep 22, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> None of those are ADA brand diffusors. If you really want ADA brand you'll need to keep shopping. I'm sure those will get the job done just without the flashy name printed across it. Which diffusor to buy depends largely on the size of your tank.


Its a 35 gallon planted tank (30x18x15). Now given those options I mentioned above which one would suit me the best? as they seem to be different in design.

I think this is the amano they sell but its 10 times the cost of the others

http://www.aquaspotworld.in/index.p...e=product&action=&group_id=114&bestbuy=&apha=

Thanks


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Nova,

this is just my views on this.. in the long run.. having an ADA c02 diffuser is the best thing you can ever buy from ADA.. hence the rep. they are getting for their glass products... IME... ADA glass diffusers produce finer bubbles compared to all others...

If you are just wanting to try out glass diffusers then any of the choices you mentioned above can work.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to give my opinion on this as I find it increasingly worrying that people will spend so much money for a brand name :faint:

To bolster my point...
I bought some stones for my nano on Tuesday, I spent £8 on a box of shiny, black pebbles from Pets at Home. Twenty minutes later I walked into Hobby Craft (next door to [email protected]) and found the exact same pebbles in a bag, more of them in fact, for £2, they are used by flower arrangers to go in the bottom of vases.
The difference is, fish keeping is generally a blokes hobby, flower arranging is usually done by middle-aged to elderly ladies. The latter are not going to pay £8 for some stones, but the idiot men don't know any better! 

IMO, higher price doesn't always mean better quality, it often simply displays the retailers greed.

Just because it has "ADA" stamped on it, please do not assume that you need it to be successful  . I have seen plenty of tanks that are competition standard and use NO ADA products at all!
If you are working in a lab, or you have the equally high-grade equipment to be able to see the %1 difference using an ADA diffuser might make, then fair enough, go for it.
I would be more inclined to buy a cheaper diffuser, then use the money I would have given to ADA for some improved lighting, water testing equipment and maybe some ferts, all of which we know improve the chances of developing a healthy system and great looking tanks.

Either way, I hope you are successful, I'm sure you'll get a great looking setup whatever you choose to do.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I have AquaticMagic products...lots of em, and well as a few ADA items. The ADA items are better quality overall and work better. However, for the price of an ADA beetle, I'd rather get 2-3 off-brand diffusers or use it for other items.



> IMO, higher price doesn't always mean better quality, it often simply displays the retailers greed.


^ I disagree to a large point. Remember the saying: "You get what you pay for"? It's true.


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

epicfish said:


> ^ I disagree to a large point. Remember the saying: "You get what you pay for"? It's true.


From my own experience, and from the example I gave with the pebbles, that's not always true. The only difference with those pebbles was the name on the label. Other than that, they were identical. A pebble cannot be "better" quality because it is supplied by ADA, BiOrb or any other brand. They just charge more because they can get away with it, and they get away with it because of clever marketing and people who don't know any better.

I agree that you often "get what you pay for" in a service but rarely in a product.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree that you often "get what you pay for" in a service but rarely in a product.[/QUOTE]

Well, I'll disagree for the most part. Of course a higher quality product is more expensive. Wages for skilled workers are higher than for unskilled. Higher quality supplies cost more as is the cost for better manufacturing equipment and adherence to better manufacturing processes.

Rex, jump in anytime :wink:


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

jeff5614 said:


> Well, I'll disagree for the most part. Of course a higher quality product is more expensive. Wages for skilled workers are higher than for unskilled. Higher quality supplies cost more as is the cost for better manufacturing equipment and adherence to better manufacturing processes.
> 
> Rex, jump in anytime :wink:


A higher quality product may be more expensive, but a more expensive product does not automatically make it a higher quality  
I see it more that a company is designed to make a profit, it has to find the cheapest suppliers, cheapest labor, most effective and affordable processes of manufacture. They would be idiots (and possibly unsuccessful business men) if they spent more time and money on manufacture and materials than they absolutely needed to.
Regardless of what the item retails for, the process of manufacture and costs of labor have to be at a very minimum for a company to remain viable.

Incidentally, I would be interested to know where these products are made.

I am not at all convinced that a CO2 diffuser priced at $80 cost so much more to make than a rival which retails $10. Neither am I convinced that an ADA diffuser costing $80 will do any more for my plants than a rival costing $10.
In addition, the benefits of any CO2 diffuser rely on other factors including surface agitation, filtration, light, tubing, pressure and water flow (to name a few) so unless ADA arrive to install said diffuser the results are subjective.

This is just my opinion, I'm sure people benefiting financially from ADA will argue otherwise.


----------

